# Nz train transport



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

While I was reading up on public transport I came across the train. Does the term 'stage' mean a stop? Since it's about 2.00 per stage within the same zone. 

Bit pricey for public transport right? if a family of four uses it might as well go by taxi.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

simply me said:


> While I was reading up on public transport I came across the train. Does the term 'stage' mean a stop? Since it's about 2.00 per stage within the same zone.
> 
> Bit pricey for public transport right? if a family of four uses it might as well go by taxi.


Where ?
There's only wellington and Auckland has train services I think. From what I remember it's relatively cheap - $5 for 10km journey. Same price as the bus but a lot quicker. Yes it can get expensive for a family. You can buy saver tickets / season tickets that give you around 30-40% off the full price.
Not heard the term stage myself so unsure what that means.


----------

